# The anti-gun male



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

LET'S be honest. He's scared of the thing. That's understandable--so am I. But as a girl I have the luxury of being able to admit it. 
Julia Gorin


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*"So if he can't touch a gun, he doesn't want other men to be able to either."*
I have been and telling others pretty much the same thing as this for years. What I would say was;

"It's not enough that they don't like firearms and don't want to own them. They don't want you to have them, either."

It has never ceased to amaze me that these people are not content with satisfying their own wish to be unarmed, to go about their lives without ever owning or even touching a firearm. Oh no, they don't want you to have them either. One once told me that the fact that I am a neighbor and have guns in my home is a threat to him (this was in the very liberal Arlington County, VA). They have no compunction to their "feelings" and beliefs spilling over to others who do own and use firearms. These people are very dangerous. Now about the article submitted by Cait43.

Excellent job. She pretty much spells it out for the urbanize/feminized/emasculated male. I am 68 years old and believe me, I have seen HUGE changes in our society and many, perhaps most, of which are not good at all. What this lady lays out in her article is a spot on accurate picture of the sensitized urban, and that includes suburban, male in our country. Afraid to say the wrong thing, afraid to be confrontational when necessary, afraid to venture forth in territory once part of the male rise to maturity, our current males are left less and less prepared for violent encounters, be they verbal or physical. Consumed in their daily affairs in urban life, they deliberately do their best to avoid any sort of chance meeting with those they deem unsafe. Not that this is bad in and of itself, it is more a "put your head down and don't look at people" kind of mentality. Don't get involved, be Teflon in your interactions.

Most confrontations are not bad. You confront a manager when you have a problem with some good or service you purchased.... hopefully in a firm but mature manner. You confront the cashier who returns the wrong amount of change when you buy your coffee or doughnut in the morning. Most confrontations are casual and pretty innocent. Some aren't. Our current sensitized male does not wish to meet these.

Take him to the range? Heavens no. Doing so would be an admission that he is willing to compromise his core belief structure. A year ago I and a lady with whom I worked, when I was working, took a high school friend of mine to a shooting range. She drove, in her dirty pickup truck (she owns a couple of horses), with her boots and her baseball cap (she is actually very attractive) and he didn't know quite how to take her. He was obviously tentative around the firearms. He was not at all into all of this, yet it was he who suggested the range trip. Perhaps something was trying to get out but couldn't quite make it.

People like this are funny. Hiding behind the law ain't gonna cut it when some street thug sticks a gun or knife in your face and says, "Keys and wallet m-----f----r". A gun and good situational awareness is a better alternative. The emasculated and sensitive male is not about to go there so he is the near perfect victim waiting to happen. Darwin was right; the weak get culled. These weak males can be the strong but choose to be weak.

Thanks for posting this article, Cait43.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Saw this on another forum, great article I posted it on my FB page so it will probably go unnoticed.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

My experience with anti-gunner is that they are an insecure bunch. In general, they are ignorant concerning firearms and are happy to remain so. Their are many who can be educated and some actually learn to appreciate and enjoy shooting, once they get past their insecurity. When I met my wife, she avowed there would never be a gun in her house! She grew up in a firearm free environment. Once I properly educated her and showed here there was nothing to fear, she became quite the enthusiast. Now she tries to educate the ignorant anti-gun people in her office. Unfortunately, there are those who will never accept firearm ownership. It's in our best interest to treat them with respect, but vote their dumb asses out of office!!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hud35500 said:


> My experience with anti-gunner is that they are an insecure bunch. In general, they are ignorant concerning firearms and are happy to remain so. Their are many who can be educated and some actually learn to appreciate and enjoy shooting, once they get past their insecurity. *When I met my wife, she avowed there would never be a gun in her house!* She grew up in a firearm free environment. Once I properly educated her and showed here there was nothing to fear, she became quite the enthusiast. Now she tries to educate the ignorant anti-gun people in her office. Unfortunately, there are those who will never accept firearm ownership. It's in our best interest to treat them with respect, but vote their dumb asses out of office!!


Had my wife thought this way when we were dating, and engaged, she would have had two choices. Either changer her tune quickly or find another mate. My rights are not negotiable.

Happy to hear your wife came around. I do hope you ignored her words and kept firearms in the home.


----------



## jingellic (Feb 16, 2012)

Speaking from the other side of the pond I can understand these sentiments. USA is probably the most dangerous country I have traveled in out of my 27 ventures outside my home patch. I love playing with guns and shoot about 4 times a week, but the only people that carry concealed weapons here are police and bikie gangs. Gun fatalities have dropped significantly since ant gun laws were legislated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jingellic said:


> Speaking from the other side of the pond I can understand these sentiments. USA is probably the most dangerous country I have traveled in out of my 27 ventures outside my home patch. I love playing with guns and shoot about 4 times a week, but the only people that carry concealed weapons here are police and bikie gangs. Gun fatalities have dropped significantly since ant gun laws were legislated.


Has your homicide rate been reduced due to anti gun legislation as a whole? Well it hasn't in Canada. "It is noteworthy that the Hopper study and the Langmann study both conclude that the Canadian gun control laws which created and tightly regulate "restricted firearms", such as handguns and AR-15's, have had no effect on homicide." Gun fatalities may drop but fatalities by other means does not. Most dangerous countries you ever visited? Where in the country did you go? Were you accosted and/or did you face any danger while you were here in the U.S.?


----------



## Imho (Jan 14, 2014)

denner said:


> Gun fatalities may drop but fatalities by other means does not.


That's the case in Australia. The anti-gun lobby often tout the effect of gun laws on gun fatalities but choose to ignore the fact that suicides, homicides and crime in general continued their respective trends but the method changed.

WiSH Fact Sheet Trends in Australian Suicide


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The big difference between America and countries that ban firearm ownership is America has the 2nd amendment..... This amendments purpose is of course to allow the people the right to defend itself...... The biggest reason it is there is so that the people can protect themselves from the federal government if it becomes the likes of England back in 1775....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jingellic said:


> Speaking from the other side of the pond I can understand these sentiments. *USA is probably the most dangerous country I have traveled in* out of my 27 ventures outside my home patch. I love playing with guns and shoot about 4 times a week, but the only people that carry concealed weapons here are police and bikie gangs. Gun fatalities have dropped significantly since ant gun laws were legislated. [emphasis added]


Does that mean you haven't been to Russia?

According to Crown statistics, England has very little _gun-related_ crime since the UK's ban took effect. But instead, the rate of violent crimes against the person (muggings, beatings, hot-prowl burglaries, knife murders, bludgeonings, and the like) has risen to levels far beyond anything seen _per capita_ in the US.

And since the Australian ban took effect, gun crime in Oz has skyrocketed.

By-the-by, where do those "bikie gangs" find the weapons they carry? Aren't concealed guns illegal?
("Bikie gangs"-If you called a US biker a "bikie," I think that he'd resent it fairly violently. I guess that I resent it too: it infantilizes a very serious social problem.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jingellic said:


> Speaking from the other side of the pond I can understand these sentiments. USA is probably the most dangerous country I have traveled in out of my 27 ventures outside my home patch. I love playing with guns and shoot about 4 times a week, but the only people that carry concealed weapons here are police and bikie gangs. Gun fatalities have dropped significantly since ant gun laws were legislated.


That's rich......very rich.

27 ventures outside your home patch, doesn't say much. Obviously, you really don't know all that much about worldly travels.

+1 in regards to "bikie gangs". Just the fact that you would use such a term...........


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jingellic:
I don't know if "playing with guns" is the right terminology, guns are not toys. You're not any relation to Pierce Morgan are you?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dangerous:
I forgot Mexico. So I guess you've never been to Mexico, either.
Or Syria? Or Columbia?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> My experience with anti-gunner is that they are an insecure bunch. *In general, they are ignorant concerning firearms and are happy to remain so*. Their are many who can be educated and some actually learn to appreciate and enjoy shooting, once they get past their insecurity. When I met my wife, she avowed there would never be a gun in her house! She grew up in a firearm free environment. Once I properly educated her and showed here there was nothing to fear, she became quite the enthusiast. Now she tries to educate the ignorant anti-gun people in her office. Unfortunately, there are those who will never accept firearm ownership. It's in our best interest to treat them with respect, but vote their dumb asses out of office!!


I call that being "fashionably stupid".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dangerous:
> I forgot Mexico. So I guess you've never been to Mexico, either.
> Or Syria? Or Columbia?


Let's not forget the continent of Africa.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Try Brazil or Thailand.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

jingellic - three posts as I type this. no profile entries. hmm, what's the word I'm looking for............


----------



## jingellic (Feb 16, 2012)

Frisco Accosted twice in 100 metres 0900 Sixth ST? I think that was the one. Been to NY LA SF Arizona Nevada , some of Mexico and a few other places. The other dangerous incidence are not notable as I was with police. Admittedly I was accosted by three in Paris but a smack in the mouth and F O is fairly international and easily understood. No guns were pulled on me and I am accustomed to being hassled, but the hair was always up on the back of my neck. Yes homicides are down. Plus there are no "no go Zones" here., police contacts explained they sure exist over your way. Canada! Also a great place and no hassles there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jingellic said:


> Frisco Accosted twice in 100 metres 0900 Sixth ST? I think that was the one...


Prostitutes?
"Accosted" is what prostitutes do.
Pull a Nancy Reagan, and "Just say 'no!'"

By the way, were the three in Paris boys or girls? When I was there, I saw some remarkably weird transvestites. None of them "accosted" me, though.

Not a lot of "no go zones" here-not even in New York City. Well, not any more, anyway.
Chicago maybe.
In Los Angeles, I've been safely in deepest Watts, and I used to walk to work through the most gang-riddled areas of Culver City, all unarmed and quite safely.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some people not knowingly portray themselves as victims. The criminals see this and take note and more times than not, action. 

I don't go looking for trouble. That means staying the Hell out of areas that I have no business being in. I'm never a casual tourist, and take the appropriate actions to make it known. 

Bottom line is......if you look / act like a victim, chances are good you'll become one.


----------



## jingellic (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey thats great!!! Got ya all thinking. Just a new member, have not graduated to finding where the profile goes, Will attend to that. Also I guess 27 trips out of my country does not count for much, but some do less. I am not anti gun, not anti US, I talk daily to my friends there that have stayed in this house, mostly LEO,s and I do like guns, had them since my arms were long enough. But I am into rational conversation spliced with a big dob of common sense. The US is a different country and you grew up in a different way. I do not know what the answer is, our system would not work there and I am damn sure yours would provoke a civil war here. But good luck to all of you , keep yer powder dry and don't get any in yer eyebrows.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome jingellic!

I have an observation from Georgia USA. My father grew up in a rural agricultural area in the 1940's. Almost EVERY kid had a gun. Yet there was zero gun crime among the young. Now gun ownership is way down but violent gun crime is way up. I could say that if we had more gun ownership among the young then we would see gun crimes drop back to zero....

But it's obviously not the guns fault either way, it's a decline in the culture. I don't know of any legislative fixes for a problem like that.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

KeithC. said:


> Welcome jingellic!
> 
> I have an observation from Georgia USA. My father grew up in a rural agricultural area in the 1940's. Almost EVERY kid had a gun. Yet there was zero gun crime among the young. Now gun ownership is way down but violent gun crime is way up. I could say that if we had more gun ownership among the young then we would see gun crimes drop back to zero....
> 
> But it's obviously not the guns fault either way, *it's a decline in the culture*. I don't know of any legislative fixes for a problem like that.


Bingo. Not only the culture but everything surrounding it. I have gone into this subject before but suffice it to say that we have lost our national soul and artificial controls (laws) are not going to get it back.


----------

